# Quilt Raffle and Picnic for Northcentral Maltese Rescue



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

NMR is getting ready for our annual picnic in June, which includes a raffle for a fabulous quilt. 

A beautiful Maltese-themed quilt has been donated for the raffle. We had it with us at the Pet Expo - it is truly a beautiful piece of handiwork. Raffle tickets are $5 each and can be purchased through NMR's site using PalPal: click-quilt-link (Scroll to the very bottom of the page for the PayPal link).

For those in IL/IN/WI, the picnic is June 23 and 24 in South Beloit, IL which is north of Rockford. Information on the picnic is here: MaltPicnic2012InvitationInformation The girls and I plan on being there on Saturday and are hoping that some of our SM friends are able to join us. :chili:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thats a beautiful Quilt and hope it brings lot of funds for the kids.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a beautiful quilt. Might have to buy some tix. :chili::chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It seems like when it rains it pours - we've seen the babies that AMA has brought in over the past few days - NMR has two fluffs that have had some very costly surgeries in the past week - one a liver shunt surgery and one cataracts. Bumping this up to remind us that AMA, SCMR and NMR could all use our support.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I will definitely be buying tickets. Wish I could attend the picnic.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn - you could do a multi-stop cross country trip - nationals in CA, Pat's puppy party in New Jersey, and the NMR picnic in IL!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Lynn - you could do a multi-stop cross country trip - nationals in CA, Pat's puppy party in New Jersey, and the NMR picnic in IL!


Road trip!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I wish -- but somehow I don't think that work or the fluffs would understand my being gone so much.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

maggieh said:


> Lynn - you could do a multi-stop cross country trip - nationals in CA, Pat's puppy party in New Jersey, and the NMR picnic in IL!


Count me in... hehehehe...

Ooops... never mind. I'm "stuck" doing an Alaskan Cruise in June.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK---I'm in! I LOVE that quilt & actually need one for our bed!
Thanks Maggie! I wish I could come to your picnic too!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

beautiful quilt, someone spent a lot of time and love making it, great job! Hope it brings in a lot of funds for Northcentral!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

angel's mom said:


> Count me in... hehehehe...
> 
> Ooops... never mind. I'm "stuck" doing an Alaskan Cruise in June.


You know, if it's really a hardship, I'll gladly "suck it up" and do the cruise for you so you can go to the picnic! :w00t:

We will miss you this year - have a fabulous time in Alaska!!!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sounds like fun, what a beautiful quilt. :chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Bumping this up - the picnic is June 23 so there's still time to get quilt raffle tickets! For those of you in the midwest, the girls are sooooo hoping to see you there!


----------

